# Never used logos



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

http://kenloh.com/project.php?skin=1&by=cli&cli_ID=31&p_ID=25


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Cool


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow, I am *not* a fan of any of those at all. Can we please just stick with the pinwheel -- classic and cool -- and not be adding in weird, random, and unnecessary "secondary marks" that suck... like basketballs with wings and/or fire, "trail cats," punky devil blazers, lightning bolts, etc.?

Stepping Razor


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Decent ideas for sure. But there is one flaw in them. The pinwheel has five stripes on each side. That symbolizes five on five basketball. Yours has only three....

Good shot though.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Did you make these, or are you just posting a link?


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Who made those? Where'd they come from? Obviously they're nothing official.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

It looks like the website is from a graphic design firm... and it appears they have made some successful logos (like the New England Patriots' helmet logo).

On complete conjecture, I would guess that the Blazers solicited proposals for logo redesigns from these guys at the same time they changed the jersey font, added the silver, and streamlined the pinwheel a few years back. Thank god they didn't actually adopt any of these ideas.

Although the sneering fiery devil punk may well have been an apt logo for the whole Jail Blazer era...

Stepping Razor


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't care for those logos. The only new uni I would like to see is on the white home uni, I think real thin read pinstripes spaced about 2 or 3 inches apart.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I definitely did not make them.

Someone at realgm posted them to share.

Since we've had so many people on here trying to redesign logos and uniforms, I thought you might take interest in it.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Stepping Razor said:


> Wow, I am *not* a fan of any of those at all. Can we please just stick with the pinwheel -- classic and cool -- and not be adding in weird, random, and unnecessary "secondary marks" that suck... like basketballs with wings and/or fire, "trail cats," punky devil blazers, lightning bolts, etc.?
> 
> Stepping Razor


Couldn't agree more. I get annoyed by teams like Phoenix that change their uni's and logos every year. it seems desperate. I love the pinwheel. I would be crushed if the Blazers didn't use the pinwheel.

On the other hand, that devil guy would be a much better mascot (if we have to have one...i'd prefer that we lose the mascot all together) than a cat?!?!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

According to the site:

"The league wanted to modernize the Blazers' logo and uniform but the team didn't so these designs unfortunately never saw the light of day."

Screw you, David Stern!


----------

